# An Post Savings Certs



## Biffos (23 Apr 2009)

Can anyone clarify the rules regarding the max investment in savings certs. I rang An Post and they told me that I can invest 120,000 in the 17th issue of certs although I have investments in earlier issues. However I read the rules re certs on the An Post website (pdf form) and it states the max you can hold is 120,000 and makes no mention of the particular issue of cert 

Thanks


----------



## oldtimer (27 Apr 2009)

You can invest up to a max of €120,000 in the 17th issue of saving certificates irrespective of what you hold in previous issues.


----------



## Lightning (27 Apr 2009)

I have added this as note on the best buys thread. 

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813



> An Post Savings Certificates 17th issue
> 3 Years 3.23% (equivalent to 4.30% because these are not subject to DIRT at 25%) ** Best 3 year rate
> 5.5 Years 3.53% (equivalent to 4.70%) ** Best 5 year rate
> Note: You can invest up to a max of €120,000 in the 17th issue of saving certificates irrespective of what you hold in previous issues.


----------



## redstar (28 Apr 2009)

What is the meaning of 'In Trust' on Savings Cert application forms ?

If I buy Certs and select 'Trust' for my children does this mean that the money actually belongs to them and not myself/wife ?


----------



## oldtimer (29 Apr 2009)

Redstar - I think you are correct. It is my understanding as follows ( and if wrong I hope somebody will correct). Mr. A buys saving certs in trust for Mr. B. Mr. B is now the legal beneficiary. However, Mr. B cannot cash them without Mr. A signing  also.


----------

